# speedway sewer machines



## plumbrob1968 (May 20, 2010)

has anyone used or purchased speedway sewer machines,and if so what is your thoughts on them?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Aren't most of them rebadged General machines ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Some where I read their junk. I can't remember where.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

no. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a demo done by them years ago. I was not impressed. It was quiet but that was it. seemed very cheaply built.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/speedwaydraincleaning.html


----------



## 5star (Oct 31, 2010)

Have had two big ones. Good electric motors put em on something else when the pieces of s**ts fell apart around them. Used the frames for dollies for my General sink machines.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TAKE SOME SCOTCH TAPE AND TAPE A DOLLAR TO IT SO IT IS WORTH

SOMETHING WHEN YOU THROW IT IN THE TRASH :thumbup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

plumbrob1968 said:


> has anyone used or purchased speedway sewer machines,and if so what is your thoughts on them?


They are for homeowners and handy fools.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

They are pure crap. They are not made to stand up to daily use, oreven weekly use


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

*spartan is the way to go*

Never had it never will,I would never try anything different then my spartan 1065 , 100, or my milwaukee hand gun thats what I use.:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> Never had it never will,I would never try anything different then my spartan 1065 , 100, or my milwaukee hand gun thats what I use.:thumbsup:



You should try the K-39AF/K-45AF


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Harbor Freight was selling some just like these machines except they don't have them any more...

Finish this sentence....

When Harbor Freight discontinues and item you know it is _______.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Harbor Freight was selling some just like these machines except they don't have them any more...
> 
> Finish this sentence....
> 
> ...


When Harbor Freight discontinues and item you know it is just so good they couldn't keep up with the demand.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

